# Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico (M) Cigar Review - Excellent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is an awesome cigar. It is a large, dark, oily, box pressed Padron. It is my favorite of the 64 Series. I smoke it down to the nub every ti...

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Diplomatico (M) Cigar Review - Excellent


----------

